# Survey: What is the best story path you've taken for adventure one?



## Dungeon Scribe (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm pretty much new to this board and everything in it quite honestly. I've been an rpg forum writer for roughly six years and I've recently just acquired a copy of the War of the Burning Sky for DM guidance/Campaign design purposes. I'm guessing though that you guys have gone through this game several times over and are more familiar with it than me so I thought I'd ask for your advice .

So here's my question...

What is the best/most enjoyable story path you've thus far taken for "The Scouring of Gate Pass?"


----------



## Skyscraper (Aug 24, 2010)

Dungeon Scribe said:


> What is the best/most enjoyable story path you've thus far taken for "The Scouring of Gate Pass?"




I don't understand your question, sorry. Can you rephrase please?


Sky


----------

